# SLP Friday 6-5-2015



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Got set up and rigs out about 8am (Galveston side beach front). Baitfish everywhere with several frenzies occurring in the second gut. 8 am until 2pm, not even a hit. I moved to the Galveston side pass directly at the furthest most point until the beach starts. I thought maybe deeper water might be the answer. Cut mullet off the bottom produced my first Amber Jack. I thought I had hooked a good size shark but pulled in this beauty. Unfortunately this was the only fish taken yesterday. All signs were there, baitfish, birds diving, just no predators hitting cut bait on the bottom. Water clear and flat on beach and the pass. Too much freshwater???


----------



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

Me thinks you need to get out your fish ID book.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Should have cut his *** and used him for bait. That is a jack Crevalle not AJ! Unless you were being funny?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Jack cravel


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

That would be infamous Jackfish.

One of the strongest fish in the sea.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks all for correcting a newbie error. That was my first Jack Crevalle. A guy passing by told me it was an Amberjack. Being relatively new to surf fishing, I took him at his word. I will do my due diligence before posting next time. After Googling, I now know the difference. Use for bait??


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Life's to short to eat that fine specimen


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Shark Bait


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Bosox76 said:


> Use for bait??


Good for shark bait as the meat is red and very bloody. Not good to eat at all.


----------

